# I need help using Ivermectin for my dogs



## jmill (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a couple of questions about using Ivomec for my dogs. I am was told to use 1/10th cc per 10 pounds of body weight, or 1/2 cc per 50 pounds is this correct. also how should i give this Ivermectin to them. I am kind of nervous giving them this becasue i have heard it can kill them giving them too much. so i want to make sure i am giving them it the correct way and the correct amount. thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That is the correct dosage to treat most types of worms. Ivomec does NOT treat tapeworms. Its more than needed if you only want to treat for heartworms.

If your dog has tapeworms you can use Safeguard at 1 ML per 5 lbs, given 3 consecutive days.

I usually mix it with sugar water to make it taste better, and using a syringe without the needle, shoot it onto the roof of their mouth so they wont choke.

Ivomec can be dangerous to collie breeds, but is safe for most other dogs


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Get the 1cc syringes and use that, it's marked properly and makes dosing easy. I use the same syringe and needle over and over again, no problems yet. I also 'inject' the ivermectin into pieces of bread and give it to them. Mine eat it right down.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am assuming you do not have a herding breed of herding breed cross? Even the correct dose of ivermectin can kill them if they carry the mutant gene (which is very common in these breeds). The general rule is white feet- don't treat. 



jmill said:


> I have a couple of questions about using Ivomec for my dogs. I am was told to use 1/10th cc per 10 pounds of body weight, or 1/2 cc per 50 pounds is this correct. also how should i give this Ivermectin to them. I am kind of nervous giving them this becasue i have heard it can kill them giving them too much. so i want to make sure i am giving them it the correct way and the correct amount. thanks


----------



## jmill (Jan 30, 2007)

Can Ivomec cause a stomach upset in dogs,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

jmill said:


> Can Ivomec cause a stomach upset in dogs,


Ive never seen it do that in any of mine. I have 5 dogs now and have used it on others also


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ivermectin and Ivomec come in a wide variety of concentrations (ie. mg/ ml). You need to make sure that you have the appropriate concentration for the calculation you're using.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

mygoat said:


> Get the 1cc syringes and use that, it's marked properly and makes dosing easy. I use the same syringe and needle over and over again, no problems yet. I also 'inject' the ivermectin into pieces of bread and give it to them. Mine eat it right down.


that's the way i do it. or mix corn meal and water and roll into balls to be filled with med. my dogs rarely get any kind of people food so they gobble it down before they know what it is. they also have any uncanny ablity to know when i am trying to give them a treatment of some kind. this way i can sort of sneak it on them.

also, make sure your dog has a negative heartworm test first. if it already has undiagnosed heart worm, it could kill him.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

marvella said:


> also, make sure your dog has a negative heartworm test first. if it already has undiagnosed heart worm, it could kill him.


 the above is MIS-information...something that is routinely passed on, as well. .

Several of my vets have informed me of the following, and I followed up with some research, too...

Ivermectin only kills certain stages of the heartworm life cycle. The stage that can 'kill' a dog by a sudden die-off is the adult stage-- not any of the stages that ivermectin kills.

The 'positive' results for HW tests are the presence of the microfilaria in a blood sample, or the 'positive' antibodies (a chemical test)

it IS possible to rid a dog of heartworm by administering the preventive every month untill after the adults have died of old age. I had to do this with one of my first dogs-- the post arsenical medication did not work, so we just started the prentive-- within 6 months, she was HW clear.

with my vet's blessing, I keep my dogs on Ivomec year 'round-- the weather is too funnylately for me totake a chance on the errant mosquito showing up.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Terry, what dose do you use? I have also heard not to give any dog more than .7cc no matter how big they are..... two of mine are over 100 lbs. - do you give .10 cc per 10 lbs and if so even if they are over 70 lbs?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

My dog is half border collie/ 1/4 great Pyrennees/ 1/4 Anatolian. Should I NOT treat her with Ivomec? She has received the iverhart medication monthly since she was a puppy, so I seriously doubt she has any adult heartworms in her system.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

farmergirl said:


> My dog is half border collie/ 1/4 great Pyrennees/ 1/4 Anatolian. Should I NOT treat her with Ivomec? She has received the iverhart medication monthly since she was a puppy, so I seriously doubt she has any adult heartworms in her system.


Border collies are one of the breeds that can be affected by the MDR-1 gene mutation. Without testing for this mutation, I would not use ivermectin as described previously in this thread. The dose in something like Iverheart or Heartgard is only 6 MICROgrams (0.006 mg) per kilogram of body weight. The dose when giving liquid ivermectin is many, many times more than this amount (~0.2 mg/kg). This dose is acceptible in most dogs because ivermectin is generally safe and it is nearly impossible to measure such a small amount in the liquid ivermectin, plus at this dose there is an intestinal parasite killing action. I would be extremely uncomfortable giving this amount of ivermectin to a dog of unknown genetic statis if that dog is of a breed known to have this genetic mutation.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

Terry W said:


> the above is MIS-information...something that is routinely passed on, as well. .
> 
> Several of my vets have informed me of the following, and I followed up with some research, too...
> 
> ...


I agree
I know someone who has done just that with a rescue rottie.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

So what do you give herding breeds to keep them from getting heart worms?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Terry W said:


> the above is MIS-information...something that is routinely passed on, as well. .
> 
> Several of my vets have informed me of the following, and I followed up with some research, too...
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome information to know.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

lilprairiemutt said:


> So what do you give herding breeds to keep them from getting heart worms?


Commercial heartworm products are safe for untested or positive MDR-1 dogs. Ivermectin is safe in known negative MDR-1 dogs.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

Terryw - thanks for that info. i treated mine last month, based on what i read here, then i got nervous/confused about all of it. 
i cut and pasted it to my notepad "ivormec for dogs" 
if i dont do that it will get scrammbled in my head again:help:


----------



## Girl_Next_Door (Mar 16, 2009)

What is the dosage for a dog that is under 5#?


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I would highly recommend using a commercial product for such a small dog. It will be too easy to overdose him.


----------



## RedSawdust (Mar 9, 2009)

We have a Geat Pyranees male, and a"mutt" golden retriever. We have been giving them the monthly heartguard, which is ivermec. We just purchased three
Anatolian Shepherd Pyranees mix for goat dogs. I intend to worm all of them with Safeguard (have treated the first two several times), and would like to go with the1% injectable ivomec orally for all of them. My question is, is the Anatolian Shepherd a breed that carries the gene
mutation? I'll have them tested for hw before I try it.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've used ivomec in my 5# yorkie. She gets 1/10th cc. She's never had a reaction yet.

I use it all year round too. You'll never have ticks with ivomec either.


----------

